# Farbenzucht von Koi und Co.



## Teichforum.info (17. Feb. 2004)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie genau die Fischzüchter die Karpfen,__ Giebel und Orfen gezüchtet haben das aus ihnen die jetzt so Farbenprächtigen Koi,Goldfische und Goldorfen wurden.

Kann mir das jemand beantworten?

Kann man gezielt ihrgendwelche Farben in einen Fischbestand einer Art  einmischen?

Geht das mit allen Fischen?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir meine Fragen beantworten!
Lorenz


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Feb. 2004)

Hi Lorenz, 
um Deine Fragen zu beantworten, mußte ich nun einen Roman schreiben, denn das ist eigentlich die Entstehungsgeschichte der Koi. 
Dies haben andere schon getan, und ich habe Dir einige Links rausgesucht, die Deinen Wissensdurst stillen sollten. 





Frohes Lesen und Lernen. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Feb. 2004)

Hallo, 
und Lorenz, alles klar?

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. Feb. 2004)

Naja,soviel hab ich aus deinen Links jetzt nicht gelernt....


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. Feb. 2004)

Schade Lorenz, 

ich hatte gedacht es hilft Dir weiter. 
Ich denke, dass ich auch Deine Frage nicht 100%ig verstanden habe. 
 
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Feb. 2004)

hallo lorenz,

wenn man eine braune schäferhündin hat und möchte schwarze nachkommen nimmt man sicher nicht einen golden retriver als rüde oder ?  

und wenn eine deutsche frau ein kind spazieren fährt mit dunkler hautfarbe dann kann man auch rückschlüsse ziehen auf die herkunft des möglichen vater`s .............

naja - und so ähnlich ist es dann eben mit den fischis auch.

-- z.b. werden zur zeit sehr viele stör hybriden für gartenteiche angeboten - um das größenwachstum einwenig zu senken werden andere störsorten mit dem kleinsten der störgattung (__ sterlet) gekreuzt.

nur nach der vererbungslehre der fische darfst du mich jetzt nicht mehr fragen - da passe ich.

gruß jürgen

*** ach ja - auch wenn sehr oft vermutet - ein bull terrier ist NICHT die kreuzung aus pudel und pekinese


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Feb. 2004)

Es ist einfach nur eine Laune der Natur,dass __ Giebel mal den ein oder anderen goldenen Nachkommen haben,der dann herrausgesucht werden kann und mit anderen "goldenen" giebeln zusammen in ein Becken kommt,in dem er sich dann auch fortpflanzen kann und alle nachkommen (bis auf wenige ausnahmen) die Farbe der Elterntiere (in diesem Falle gold) übernehmen.

Ist das so richtig?

Wenn ja,passiert das bei allen Fischarten ab und zu?
Oder gibts nur bei bestimmten Arten anderstfarbige exemplare (als die Elterntiere)??

Das angehängte Bild zeigt einen __ Waller (ich glaube aus spanien oder Italien(der Fisch wurde zurückgesetzt)).

Wie kam der zustand (eine Laune der Natur)?


----------



## Teichforum.info (23. Feb. 2004)

Hallo Lorenz, 
der __ Waller haut mich jetzt total um.   
Sieht schon hammermäßig aus. 
Wundert mich, dass man ihn nicht gleich wieder prepariert hat. 
Wär' schade für das Exemplar. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (24. Feb. 2004)

@Rainthanner:
Sehr viele __ Waller werden zurückgesetzt.Von der Gesetztgebung her müssen Fische die mit der Angel gefangen wurden und die eine bestimmte größe überschritten haben getötet werden! Das haben wir angler nicht entschieden sondern der staat.Die meisten angler die Verstand haben würden so einen Fisch zurücksetzten,da er einmalig ist.Es gibt halt leider so Menschen die alles töten was sie in die Hände kriegenund es mitnehmen.Das sind schwarze Schafe ,die gibt es überall (und die ziehen nunmal den ruf der Angler in den Dreck).

Aber nun zurück zum Thema:
Ich habe gelesen ,dass es eine Hautkrankheit / Pigmentstörung (Xanthochromie ,oder ähnlich) sein könnte die zu einer Gold / Weißfärbung der Waller führt.Gibts sowas? 

oder ist das ähnlich wie bei Koi und Co. ?

Nehmen wir an es würden sich 2 solche "Goldwaller" paaren,wären dann alle nachkommen "Gold-"farben?

Was passiert wenn sich ein __ Goldfisch mit einem Exemplar seiner Urform(__ Giebel) paart?

Hier ein "weißer" Waller(natürlich auch zurückgesetzt)!


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. März 2004)

Farvariationen sind genetische Defekte.
Kann vom Fisch das Melanin nicht gebildet werden, wird er goldfarbend.


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. März 2004)

Hallo Lorenz,
auch ich bin Angler, kann mich aber mit Deinen Interpretationen nicht anfreunden.
Im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen europäischen Ländern haben wir ein sehr gutes Tierschutzgesetz in Deutschland.
Hierin steht unter anderem, daß es verboten ist, einem Wirbeltier (hierzu gehören auch die Fische) ohne venünftigen Grund Schmerzen oder Leiden zuzufügen.
Der einzige vernünftige Grund überhaupt zu angeln ist, den gefangenen frischen Fisch zu verwerten. (Pfanne/Kochtopf)
Das Angeln um sein EGO zu befriedigen, mit dem dicken Fang anzugeben oder gar in der Hitparade einer Fischzeitschrift zu landen ist nicht mit dem Tierschutzgesetz vereinbar.
Natürlich sind solche Fische einzigartig. Auch ich würde solch einen durch Zufall gefangenen Fisch wieder zurücksetzen.
Verwerflich an der Sache ist aber, daß Angler ganz gezielt auf solche kapitalen Fische aus sind um einen Platz auf dem Treppchen einnehmen zu können.  Ob es um Karpfen oder __ Waller geht ist nebensächlich. Da diese Fische meistens in der Dunkelheit gefangen werden, im dunkeln natürlich kein gutes Foto gelingt, werden diese Tiere bis zum Morgen in irgendwelche Behältnisse gesperrt um dann ein gutes Foto machen zu können. 
Dazu werden sie noch von allen beteiligten Personen abwechselnd in die Höhe gestemmt. Dies ist unnötiger Stress für das Tier.
Das sind die wirklichen schwarzen Schafe, die das Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit in Mißkredit bringt und nicht der Angler dessen Beute im Kochtopf landet.
Es sind in Deutschland schon Karpfen gefangen worden, die ein derart zerfleddertes Maul hatten daß sie nach Aussage eines Sachverständigen mindestens 20-30 mal am Haken gehangen haben müssen.
Sobald bekannt wird, das in einem Gewässer ein großer Fisch gefangen und zurückgesetzt wurde, setzt geradezu ein Run auf diesen Fisch ein. Beim nächsten mal könnte er ja an Gewicht zugelegt haben.
Angefütterte Angelplätze wurden mit Toilettensteinen vergiftet um unliebsame Konkurrenz auszuschalten usw.
Die ganze Geschicht wird dann noch von der Anglerpresse gesponsort und der Gesetzgeber als anglerfeindlich dargestellt. 
Ich könnte noch eine ganze Menge dazu ausführen aber ich denke zum nachdenken reichts.

Gruß, Willi


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. März 2004)

Hallo Lorenz!

Um wieder auf Deine ursprüngliche Frage zurückzukommen möchte ich Dir hier einen Beitrag von mir hereinstellen, den ich in einem AQ-Forum wegen der Farbzucht von Moosbarben geschrieben habe.
Sinngemäß trifft dieser Erklärungsversuch auch für die Farbvererbung von Kois, Goldis,.. zu:


"Eine Mutation ist eine genetische Veränderung. 
Also eine erblich bedingte Abweichung von der Stammform. Welche Auswirkungen solche Mutationen auf ein Lebewesen haben hängt ganz davon ab, an welcher Stelle der DNA-Kette eines Chromosoms die Mutation liegt. 


So gibt es eben harmlose Mutationen, die nur die Farbe betreffen ( wie Alninismus oder eben hier - die grüne Farbe ) aber auch solche, die z.T. krankheitsauslösende Wirkungen haben können. 

Als Beispiel hier: Die Mutation des Gerinnungsfaktors 5 beim Menschen ( auch genannte APC-Resistenz ), die plötzliche Thrombosen auslösen kann - das sind unter anderem diese Fälle wo es bei Langstreckenflügen zu Todesfällen kommen kann. 


Es gibt diese Farbvariationen bei vielen Tierzüchtungen - sei es bei Hund, Katze, Pferd und eben auch beim Fisch - also überall dort, wo der Mensch bei er Auswahl der Zuchtpaare seine Hände im Spiel hat. 
Denn in der Natur sind z.B. Albinos nicht sehr lange überlebensfähig. 

Zu den Farbschlägen kommt es, indem irgendwann bei einem Züchter plötzlich ein paar grünere Fische dabei sind. 
Und wenn der dann diese grünen weiterzüchtet, werden es beim nächsten Zuchtansatz immer mehr grüne Nachkommen, bis sich die Farbe ganz fest genetisch verankert hat und die Fische reinerbig grün sind. 

Also sind es reinrassige Sumatrabarben mit einer Spezialfarbe. 


Von Hybriden spricht mann, wenn man 2 Tiere verschiedener Gattungen kreuzt. 
Z.B. das Maultier aus Pferd und Esel ( bei Fischen kenn ich kein Beispiel  ) 
Kennzeichen einer Hybridzüchtung ist meistens, daß sie unfruchtbar sind und nicht rein vermehrt werden können. 

Bei der Sumatrabarbe gibt es eine normale Färbung - gelblich mit 4 grünschwarzen Längsbändern, 
die moosgrüne Form und eine albinotische Form, wo die dunklen Bänder weiß sind. 
Bei den Albinos kommt es oft zu "Nebenwirkungen", die an die Farbmutation gekoppelt sind. 
Hier bei den Sumis sind das oft fehlende oder unvollständige Kiemendeckel - was für mich eigentlich unter Qualzucht fällt. 

Bei Hunden ist es oft Taubheit, die mit Albinismus vererbt wird - viele rein weiße Hunde sind taub! ( Auch Dalmatiner! ) 

Ansonsten sind die Mossis ganz normale, muntere Fische, die außer der anderen Färbung wirklich "ganz echte" Sumatras sind und sich bei mir auch ganz normal mit den andersfärbigen zu einem Schwarm zusammenschliessen! "


Wie ich auch in ienem anderen thread an Tulpe geschrieben habe, hatte ich letztes Jahr bei meinen Goldfischen Nachzucht, die z.B. zum Teil die lange Schwanzflosse vom Kometen hatte, andere wieder nicht, obwohl sie von den selben eltern stammten.
Je nachdem mit welchen man weiterzüchten würde, hätten die Kleinen eben wieder lange Schwanzflossen - oder nicht.




Was ich noch von der Farbvererbung der Pferde her weis:

Es gibt Farbkombinationen, die ein genetisches "Aufhellgen" besitzen.
Also beim Pferd würde dann statt einem roten Fuschs ein hellgelber Isabell herauskommen. Sowas könnte bei den Wallern oben der Fall sein.
Allerdings ist dieses Gen selten und rezessiv vererbt - also müssen es zumindest beide Elterntiere haben und weitergeben.

Und das Weiß eines Pferdes ist meistens eine Art "frühzeitige Vergreisung" was die Farbe betrifft.
Bei Schecken wiederum kann es sein, daß auf bestimmten DNA-Stücken der Farbcode "fehlt" und somit ist dann der betreffende Teil weiß.


Vermutlich ist es bei den Fischen - vor allem Kois - auch irgend so ein Mendel`scher Vereerbungssatz, der ihnen zu den tollen Farben verhilft!


lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (21. März 2004)

Hallo @all,

ein wirklich interessantes Thema.... 
Die Goldis meiner Mutter zeigen auch immer wieder überraschende Farb- und Formkombinationen!   
Mal sehen, wie unser eigener Goldfischnachwuchs aussieht, wenn er größer ist! (leicht schleirig x weiß xrot xgelb...) 

@kuewi

Du nimmst mir eine kurze Ergänzung zu Deinem interessanten Beitrag oben hoffentlich nicht krum!? :? 

Du schreibst:
"Von Hybriden spricht mann, wenn man 2 Tiere verschiedener Gattungen kreuzt. 
Z.B. das Maultier aus Pferd und Esel ( bei Fischen kenn ich kein Beispiel ) 
Kennzeichen einer Hybridzüchtung ist meistens, daß sie unfruchtbar sind und nicht rein vermehrt werden können. "

Von Hybriden wird auch gesprochen, wenn zwei Individuen einer Art gekreuzt werden- nämlich dann, wenn diese z.B. aus 2 verschiedenen Linienzuchten oder Rassen stammen... 
Das heißt, dass es auch Fische gibt, die unter den Begriff Hybriden fallen. 
Was Du beschreibst, wird meist als Art- oder Gattungsbastard, oder eben auch als Hybride bezeichnet (ist schon etwas irreführend, oder!?).   
Die Weiterzucht mit Hybriden ist z.B. in der Kulturpflanzenzucht (Raps) nicht sinnvoll, da die vorteilhafte Kombination der Elterneigenschaften (Resistenzen, Erträge usw.) aufspalten und damit zum Großteil verloren gehen... Das trifft ebenfalls für Nutztiere usw. zu...


Ich hoffe, das war jetzt nicht zuviel "Fachchinesisch"! 8) 

Liebe Grüße Annett


----------

